# G0704 In The Shop



## cg 2005 (Jul 2, 2012)

It did not make it Friday, but got here at 1730 today.  I'll open it tomorrow.




The shop steward is cleaning a spot:




or two:




But as is typical the help today is next to useless:


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Let the fun begin.


----------



## xalky (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats a nice Grizzly box......Come on man, open it up, the suspense is killing me. :bitingnails:


----------



## jgedde (Jul 2, 2012)

Shop Steward?  Must be the NYC MTA.  That Steward is sleeping on the clock!

Jojhn


----------



## george wilson (Jul 3, 2012)

What is a G0704?? I don't have all the Grizzly models memorized. In fact,not even 1 of them.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2012)

george wilson said:


> What is a G0704?? I don't have all the Grizzly models memorized. In fact,not even 1 of them.




 It is a bench top mill You can see mine in my album.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 5, 2012)

With the pictures NOW posted,the mystery of what a G0704 is solved. I'd be careful that a brand new motor runs way too hot. And,you aren't even putting it under much load yet.


----------

